# Kopieren von entfernten Rechner



## joergh (18. Dez 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit Java(auf Linux) eine Datei kopieren, die auf einem Windowsrechner (C:\Benutzer\joerg\Desktop\text.txt) liegt. Der Ordner Desktop ist freigegeben, aber nun geht es nicht mehr weiter.

Wäre toll, wenn jemand mehr weiss als ich.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Prusik (18. Dez 2007)

Idee: RMI

Server: Windows-PC : Server stellt File zur Verfügung
Client: Linux: liest File

sollte eigentlich gehen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche..


----------



## tuxedo (18. Dez 2007)

Wieso einfach wenns auch Umständlich geht?

Linux kann Windows-Freigaben mounten (smbmount). Damit ist das entfernte Verzeichnis in der lokalen Linux-Verzeichnisstruktur verfügbar. Das geht wohl am schnellsten und erfordert 0 Code-Zeilen mehr Aufwand...
Mit RMI wäre das quasi wie das Rad neu erfunden ...

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit RMI wäre das quasi wie das Rad neu erfunden ...


Wohl eher das quadratische Rad neu erfinden, denn mir fällt kein Grund ein warum man zur Übertragung einer Datei RMI verwenden sollte anstatt eines einfachen Sockets.
Aber smbmount ist hier natürlich der zu präferierende Weg.


----------



## HoaX (19. Dez 2007)

es gibt für java auch eine lib namens jcifs zum zugriff aus windowsfreigaben


----------



## joergh (20. Dez 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es gibt für java auch eine lib namens jcifs zum zugriff aus windowsfreigaben


Und mit der funktioniert es wunderbar. Vielen Dank!


----------

